# télécharger des podcast à partir de l'ipod touch



## jeantro (3 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

je voulais savoir s'il etait possible à partir de l'ipod touch de télécharger des podcast sans avoir à passer par itunes sur mon macbook pro pour la synchrnisation

merci


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2008)

Pas à ma connaissance....


----------



## jeantro (3 Octobre 2008)

ok merci

c'est malheureux car si tu es en voyage tu n'as pas la possibilité de charger des podcast il faut prévoir avant


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas car il n'y a pas un logiciel permettant de télécharger les podcast à partir de l'itouch?


----------

